
Show HN: Text-a-Pro, book home projects at flat-rate prices over SMS & Messenger - Shalen
Hey HN, we are long time members of this community, and we’d love to share a new product we’re launching today called Text-a-Pro. The product is entirely messaging based, and allows homeowners to book trusted pros at flat-rate prices to get their home improvement projects done. We’re also the first to provide an end-to-end transaction on Facebook Messenger (and also by texting 776-776). We’ve built a lot of tech behind the scenes for this – including generating dynamic images at run-time for things like personalized estimates and pro recommendations. Our pricing engine is built on a canonical home project catalog and generates personalized prices based on your location and project description.<p>This product is only available in SF&#x2F;Seattle right now. You can see a video of the end to end experience here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;141591093<p>And more product info here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pro.com&#x2F;text<p>If you have any questions about the tech or product feedback&#x2F;ideas, we’d love to chat!
======
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized, so you'd be better off resubmitting this
with the URL, then adding the text as a comment to the thread. Good luck!

~~~
Shalen
Thank you, didn't realize it.

